# Merry Christmas to all



## Rod Coulter (Dec 18, 2003)

Merry Christmas to all the Brothers and Sisters out there!!

Be Safe, enjoy, and don't eat too much turkey!!
:rofl: :cheers:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2003)

...Happy Holidays!


----------



## don bohrer (Dec 18, 2003)

Yes Indeed! Merry Christmas to all. 



> don't eat too much turkey!!



Turkey?..... No way it's a lot of Tamales and ham  Oh the tamales! Tamales alone will fuel me for 3 months of work outs!  

don


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Coulter _
> *Merry Christmas to all the Brothers and Sisters out there!!
> 
> Be Safe, enjoy, and don't eat too much turkey!!
> :rofl: :cheers: *



Here, here!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 19, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 19, 2003)

Happy Holidays.

All of them 
Including My Favorite The Winter Solstice


----------



## Brian Johns (Dec 23, 2003)

Berri Christmas and Tapi New Year to all of Modern Arnis Practitioners !

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio
 

PS  Was that clever or what ?


----------



## triwahine (Dec 23, 2003)

Mele Kalikimaka (Merry Christmas) and a Happy New Year!  Be safe and enjoy the holidays.  Here is to a good 2004!!!:cheers:




Aloha, 
Brandi

artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 23, 2003)

Maligayang Pasko


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 24, 2003)

From Southern *CALI-*_fornia_, Happy Holidays to all of the MartialTalk martial arts practitioners, and best wishes for the New Year... :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 24, 2003)

Happy Holidays and Happy New Year to everyone!!!

"A Christmas Story" is on TNT, a classic!!!


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 24, 2003)

safe holidays all.


----------

